
Top PLC Programming Languages - oblivionreb
https://medium.com/@rajiayinla858/top-5-plc-programming-languages-edf4de2dc3e4
======
Tomte
Re: Instruction List

> This gives you immediate access to the machine itself

I have no idea what that is supposed to mean, IL is no more low-level than ST,
it's just another interpreted representation.

If somebody wants to know the main difference between PLC programming
languages (and this is all about superficial syntax):

FUP is a sequence of essentially very simple flow charts that connect
"function blocks".

IL looks like Assembler. You have registers and load and store instructions.

ST looks like Pascal. It has simple control structures like loops and checks.

LD is like an electrical plan (and for good reason, it is targetted at
electricians who "don't know about that new-fangled computer stuff").

